# 3 Extremely Rare MO Bottles



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 30, 2012)

H Richter - Pilot Knob, MO
 A. Thomsen & Co, Farmington
 Ph Lorenz, Farmington


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to see ya get those Chuck. Some rare blobs for sure []

 ~Tim


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Tim!  Got more on the way.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 30, 2012)

The best part  is making two great friends!   Thank you for all your help!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope that you guys are seriously plowing those MO towns. Those are great bottles.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 31, 2012)

Not only is that Pilot Knob Bottle rare, but if fits both my Missouri bottle collection and my Missouri civil war Collection.


 And well, that Ph. Lorenz is just near mint.

 It's a good day to be a Bottle collector in Missouri.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Google Earth shows Pilot Knob to be a small town with what appears to be a number of 19th Century homes. Very appealing, digging wise. Don't know if you Missourians dig, but you surely should.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pilot Knob's population was _697_ in 2000! That's a small town if I've ever seen one. The bottle from there must be really rare. Dig it all up, I say!


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 31, 2012)

I have some just as RARE coming in the next few days.  I got some beauties!!!

 If I could Dig any town in Missouri, it would be Cape Girardeau, or Illmo.  I want an Illmo Natural Spring water Bottle so bad I can't stand it.  I live in that town, and i had one when i was a kid and a guy cheated me out of it because I didn't know what I had.

 I have some super RARE bottles, but i want the Illmo Bottle more than any other.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 31, 2012)

Caldigr2,

 There's nothing more I would like to do than dig some of these old small towns.  The best city dump I ever had was in Allenville Mo., but some out of towner bought the land and wont let anyone on the land anymore.

 I wish I could get in on a Missouri dig, nobody loves old bottles more than me.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

Show Me I know an antique store nearby with about 8 of these bottles, I guess I should pick them up ???


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

BAZINGA!!!![8D][8D][8D]


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't even think there's 8 Pilot Knob Bottles known.   

 I think even Less of the Ph. Lorenz.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ShowMeStateBottles
> 
> I don't even think there's 8 Pilot Knob Bottles known.
> 
> I think even Less of the Ph. Lorenz.


 Great to hear it, for you...[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd have to agree it's small...That dude should have a smile on his face if you ask me, the ratio of girls to boys seems pretty good...[8D]


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL! I agree, he should have a huge smile on his face!


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ShowMeStateBottles
> 
> LOL! I agree, he should have a huge smile on his face!


 I'd be sitting right in the middle with my arms around them all and a bit of a stiffy.....LOL[8D]n


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 1, 2012)

[] Yeah, And that really mean lookin teacher just over ya shoulder woulda rapped ya head a good one too. especially back in 1925-6 hehehehe


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Yeah, And that really mean lookin teacher just over ya shoulder woulda rapped ya head a good one too. especially back in 1925-6 hehehehe


 ROFL Andy.... Hope the teacher kept his hands to himself...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL I don't think that kid could look any unhappier. Maybe he already tried Jim and the pic was taken right after [8D]

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

Something sure looks wrong Tim...


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 1, 2012)

Tim,

 I'm so worried I won't be able to sleep tonight [].  I got the half gallon J.S. Whal's blob top coming.  It should be here tomorrow, but it has the long skinny neck and I'm so worried.

 God, please let it make it here safe.  I didn't think about it, but I should of had him just bring it to St. louis in March.


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 1, 2012)

great finds there, the pilot knob has to be a rare one, my friends inlaws live there and it is a dinky town, maybe i can get a hook up for a dig there....got any rare boonville mo bottles? im alway looking for pictures of ones i dont have for my book


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have any boonville bottles, but i know there are some nice boonville bottles out there.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 1, 2012)

The Pilot Knob is very Rare, and I have two of them, but I'm saving one incase I get a chance to trade for the Illmo Natural spring water bottle.  The Illmo is my only home town bottle and I don't have it.  I want one so bad!


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 2, 2012)

The Half Gallon J.S. Wahl made here safe and sound!  With no help from the USPS, it looks like Chuck Norris had a work out qith the box.   Great packing saved it!

 Pic's later tonight!


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 11, 2012)

ANYONE NOTICE THE TEACH. MIGHT BE PLAYING POCKET POOL...?


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 11, 2012)

It's called Pilot Knobbing where they come from.


----------

